# cooper lighting diagrams?



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Good luck and I don't know why but most lighting websites suck asss. Cooper is bad. Lithonia is worse. 
This is what sales reps are for.


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Good luck and I don't know why but most lighting websites suck asss. Cooper is bad. Lithonia is worse.
> This is what sales reps are for.


Yeah I don't get it. Guess the figure they've got the market cornered.
My submittal had details I didn't even need(yes I think I know how to "couple terminals " by now) but no mention of wiring configuration.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The purple and gray wires are your 0-10 volt dimming leads or a Dali 5th light lead. The smart money says 0-10 because if you had a Dali system you'd know it


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

Good call pony, it was a 0-10v dimmer. Now I have to pull 5 pair down to the switch bank and out to each row. So since this is control wiring can I get away with pulling #16's or 18's?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes.


----------

